# Fresh Active Yeast?



## GB (Nov 18, 2006)

I am making a bread that calls for instant yeast. I did not see that in my store. Is it the same as fresh active yeast or is it something completely different?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 18, 2006)

_GB,_
_I've seen the term active yeast but never on a package, so I just use regular yeast and it does the trick.The only thing I might change is to add a little more than caled for if the day is overcast and damp. It just seems to give the dough a boost this way._
_kadesma _


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 18, 2006)

Instant yeast is usually added to the dry ingredients.  To substitute Active dry you should increase the by about 1/3 and wake it up in some of the warmed liquid your recipe calls for.


----------



## GB (Nov 18, 2006)

This particular recipe does not call for warmed liquid though. It is this recipe.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 18, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> This particular recipe does not call for warmed liquid though. It is this recipe.


 
Use whatever you have. It doesn't matter. Enjoy and prepare to be amazied.
I'll look it up in my Peter Reinhart book but I am pretty sure instant yeast is the rapid rise. It will not make any difference in this recipe.


----------



## GB (Nov 18, 2006)

Would I need to proof it first Gretchen or do I just mix it in as the instructions say?


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 18, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> This particular recipe does not call for warmed liquid though. It is this recipe.


 I trust Gretchen's advice.  As a general rule you would take a little of the water already called for, warm it up little and let the the active dry yeast set in it, bloom, for five or ten minutes.  The rule of thumb is to use 25% less instant than active dry so, going the way, you would increase by a third.

Let us know how that bread turns out.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2006)

I used more active dry and warmed my water to 110 degrees.


----------



## GB (Nov 20, 2006)

I ended up just dumping it in cold without warming my water. It worked perfectly.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 20, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I ended up just dumping it in cold without warming my water. It worked perfectly.


I'm not surprised.  If the yeast is fresh and the water is not too hot, it's worked for me, every time.  I don't know how I missed this recipe.  It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I ended up just dumping it in cold without warming my water. It worked perfectly.


 
Cold water, no kneading = perfect bread.  Who woulda thunk it?

Shirley Corriher be da*ned!


----------



## GB (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL poor Shirley. I guess it just goes to show that even when we have the experts telling us something, nothing is ever really written in stone.


----------

